# Fantastic audio mix in Bad Company 2



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 has some of the best bass I've ever experienced, game or otherwise. The game has 5 different audio mixes...tv, headphones, hi-fi, home theater and war tapes. War tapes is described by the developer as an "extreme audio experience". I use a PS3 so this is based on Blu-Ray HD audio. 

When shooting an automatic weapon my subs hit me with every shell that is fired. It sounds and _feels_ like I'm actually shooting a machine gun. In the single player campaign there is a point where a satellite is falling to earth. In the cut scene, as the satellite streaks over your head and crashes in the town near by, it is some of the lowest, loudest, longest combined bass I have ever experienced. I thought stuff was going to start falling off the walls or a sub was going to blow up. I can honestly say I've never heard my subs pushed to that extreme before.

Hats off to Dice and EA Sports for including an audio mix for people like Shacksters. :bigsmile:


----------



## punisher101 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree that's one of the first things I noticed playing BC2 the sound mix was awesome.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just picked this up this weekend. Without a doubt its the most kickin soundtrack of any game yet when it comes to surround effects and LFE. Looking forward to more of this, and it really adds more to the experience :T

Best Battlefield game for a while too.


----------

